

Smallpt: Global Illumination in 99 lines of C++ - NonEUCitizen
http://kevinbeason.com/smallpt/

======
d0m
To be fair, that's not _really_ 99 lines. I mean, you could make it only one
line that way. And, while I'm gonna get a negative score, let me ask about
what everyone has with the "Look what I made in less then 1 day or less then
100 lines." It just usually sucks and would have been better with more
days/lines.

~~~
yason
This was no "one-liner". The code was quite elegant and simple, and while
without empty lines I didn't observe code cramming to any particular extent.
Many lines even had small comments. I could sense that it was written to be
small, not written to be under 100 lines. Had it taken 111 lines or 128 lines,
I'm pretty sure he would have just adjusted the title accordingly.

------
parenthesis
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1051493>

------
zandorg
Once me and a friend did an explanation of the WWW in less than 100 words (in
1998). Quite a lot of fun.

